# My ipod won't sync...again



## RamistThomist (Jun 15, 2007)

I had to restore it and some of the older songs/lectures are still on there, but the new ones I downloaded are not. Any troubleshooting tips?


----------



## Augusta (Jun 15, 2007)

You have to download an Nsync album or it won't work.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 15, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I had to restore it and some of the older songs/lectures are still on there, but the new ones I downloaded are not. Any troubleshooting tips?



I don't know either, but a similar thing happened to my (now old-fashioned) shuffle. For a while, every time I plugged it into my computer it would erase everthing on the iPod. Then it quit doing that. I suspect that an update to the software occurred without my knowing it.

So I updated all the software yet again, and everything works fine.

The iPod is empirical proof of the random element and the breakdown of the cause/effect presupposition.


----------



## JOwen (Jun 15, 2007)

switch to Linux!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 23, 2007)

It died. Good riddance, I say.

Don't buy Nanos.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 23, 2007)

Some of the songs on my Mac tend to come unchecked, then they're erased from my Ipod when I sync it. So far, I've only loaded it with actual CD's I own instead of ITunes. Basically, I got it on rebate, so it's an experiment.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 23, 2007)

FYI. There is a program called Anapod that allows you to transfer files off of your iPod and actually allows you to put your songs on multiple iPods. The program works by acting as a middle agent between iTunes and your iPod so you can still download files to your iPod but also do the same for multiple iPods as well as get songs off of one and put it on another.


----------



## jtbdad (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know my Zune never breaks down.


----------

